# Now That Money is Waterproof ...



## Fish on the Mind (Feb 9, 2012)

Now that money is waterproof we have a whole new "sock drawer" 

A place where most people would not think to look for cash money.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Fish on the Mind said:


> Now that money is waterproof we have a whole new "sock drawer"
> 
> A place where most people would not think to look for cash money.


But now we know where you keep your money!


----------



## Fish on the Mind (Feb 9, 2012)

all my money is spent the plants and fish  ... but not saying I would not put it there if I have cash.


----------



## djtbster (Nov 29, 2006)

if its waterproof my not hide it in the tank under the subtrate, better yet make a fake plant with 100 dollar bills as the leaves hahahahaha tank would be loaded


----------



## Fish on the Mind (Feb 9, 2012)

No kidding!! Might as well have a 50$ origami fish in there too hah


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Nah, keep it in the canister filter as spare media  Then your fish can have their asses wiped by $20's!


----------



## jefeca3649 (3 mo ago)

рere


----------



## pbqek (2 mo ago)

friends is one of the newest online casinos. This is a new brand launched in 2018. Friends Casino friendcasino.online offers a wide range of games that can be played on desktop, mobile and tablet devices. Also, each player can download the application to their phone and start playing through the application, because it is much more convenient.


----------

